# New Crutchfield catalog info



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Anyone know what the Denon box on the front of the Crutchfield catalog is? I cant find it inside. Looks to be some sort of media server...


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Nope not in there. Call 'em and ask.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Guys, if you look at the lower left corner of the catalog's index page you'll see "Whats on the cover?" On the bottom of the list you'll see "Denon RCD-N7 Wi-Fi receiver, crutchfield.com/rcdn7".


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I don't have the new catalog. Is this it?

Denon RCD-N7 on Amazon


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

OMG! I looked right at it. The type style is kinda light for that page. I guess they didn't want to mess up the all that white. Being a publisher, I would have done it a tad bit different. Oh well, we have our answer.


----------

